# My 3 poison dart frog tanks



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube - My poison dart frog vivariums.

I dont have any pictures atm but videos


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great tanks! nice job on the designs!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot 

the first one on the left was done by someone else though.

cant wait till Rüsselsheim (here in Germany) to get my new Pumilio.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Is that Joe Satriani in the background??

Nice vivs. I espeically like the one on the left.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice vivaria! I see many more in your future! I love the front-opening tanks.

Take care, Richard


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice vivariums !


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

The tanks look great, I have always liked the look of the tree fern panel back rounds.
Charles


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice, whats the small leafed vine on the right side of the far left tank?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

hi in Germany we call that a "heartshaped ficus".

it resembles ficus pumila a little bit.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

PumilioTurkey said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> the first one on the left was done by someone else though.
> 
> cant wait till Rüsselsheim (here in Germany) to get my new Pumilio.


hahaha me neither I can't wait anymore for Rüsselsheim to come, I have also an empty tank waiting for it!!

nice vivs and frogs!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice tanks! Hot powder blues! Good lookin terribilis too

How did you do that background for the Tincs?

How many gallons is their tank (The Tincs)?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

I used sliced up "Xaxim" for the tinctorius tank.

the bottom is a mix of Styrodur with acrylic brown paint on it and xaxim/peat powder on it. after that I put two mangrove roots into it. and lots of bromelia


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks... Did I convert his right? Your Tinc tank is 80x50x50cm so that is
31x19x19 in inches. I used this: Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds? so your tank is around 40gallons?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

about that size yeah.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

new pictures of all 3 tanks. just made them today.




ps: yes I know I need to clean the terribilis tank's front doors


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I think they look outstanding!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

thnx alot.

hopefully in 1-2 years the creepers and moss will have covered all of it


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi *PumilioTurkey*
your terrarium is very good !! Your terribilis are orange or yellow ?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

My terribilis are more like orange I would say.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Some pictures of the inhabitants


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Some update after a looong time.

Because of work I had to quite my dartfrog hobby and had to give them away.

Today I finally managed to get back to this beautiful hobby with a new vivarium!

Its basically my old Pumilio vivarium this time using styropor and a so-called "2K PU Glue" and peat for the walls and the bottom.


Frogs are reserved already. 0.0.4 Tinctorius Surinam Cobalt froglets.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see it built out


----------



## sebou203 (Nov 2, 2011)

good decision, i'll be watching this for sure


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

New pics will take some time since I have to wait for the peat powder to dry at least for a whole week before applying it togehter with the glue.

Before that I have always used "xaxim" here in Germany. But nowasays the prices are through the roof so I stick to the cheaper peat powder.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Little update.

Added some xaxim to the walls and made a bit of structure to the walls and the bottom.


Hopefully I will add the peat poweder on friday.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Did the peat covering today. Yay!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

After letting the peat wall dry for 24 hours I have finally started to add plants!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Visited the botanical garden in my town today and "found" some additonal plants


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

cool vids, thanks for sharring


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

A video of my vivarium.

Added a new mangrove root.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Visited a friend today


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice vivs!!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

My final design. Decided to remove the white peat in order to make more space for the frogs.

Next I will add leaf litter.

Then on 29th September I will visit a friend to get my new frogs


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

A short video of my 4 Tinctorius Kaysergebirge finally becoming bolder and feeding on springtails.


----------

